# Looking for queen and bee pictures!



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

Couple of pics of queens here you can use. https://picasaweb.google.com/MichaelJShantz/BeeHive4302010


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome, Thank you Michael!


----------

